# Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica



## JackPK (Jun 20, 2015)

[size=+2]*Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena






Faorzia said:


> *Format*: 2 v 2
> *Style*: Singles
> *DQ*: One week
> *Damage Cap*: uh... not really sure where to go with this. 40% seems standard?
> ...






*Faorzia's active squad*

 *Pipsnap* the female Piplup <Torrent>
 *Moreiality* the female Sandshrew <Sand Veil>
 *Sendrei* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony>
 *Octavian Rush* the male Starly <Keen Eye>
 *Edelweiss* the female Mareep <Static>


*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> (2 EXP, 2 happiness)
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge (3 EXP, 3 happiness)
 *Ophelia* the female Snivy <Overgrow> @ Eviolite
 *Libertad* the female Hawlucha <Unburden> @ Flying Gem (1 EXP, 1 happiness)
 *Kamohoalii* the male Carvanha <Rough Skin> @ Life Orb (2 EXP, 2 happiness)
 *Rockefeller* the male Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone
 *Melia* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *a fucking whale* the female Wailmer <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Calcifer* the male Litwick <Flame Body>
 *Faraday* the male Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone

The RNG says...


Faorzia sends out first
VM sends out and commands
Faorzia commands


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 20, 2015)

Yussh okay! I'll go with Sendrei the Zigzagoon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2015)

And I'll use Melia. 

Start off by setting up a *Reflect.* Then use *Fake Tears*. After that, it's time for a *Hyper Voice*. If your opponent protects, use *Work Up*. 

*Reflect ~ Fake Tears / Work Up ~ Hyper Voice / Work Up*


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 21, 2015)

Okay, let's be cheap and start with a *Super Fang*, which should get to the cap. Then go be silly and *Tickle* that Eevee. Finally, *Dig* before the Hyper Voice gets to you.

*Super Fang ~ Tickle ~ Dig*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 21, 2015)

*[size=+2]Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 v 2
Style: Singles 
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO and direct recoveries.
Arena Description: Plain Arena

A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.



Though the ASB Central Stadium and the Asber Holodrome see most of the battling action for the Asber League, officials have also tucked away a cozy little plain arena not far from the central city where battlers who don’t want as much audience attention can fight.

And fighting indeed is what will be done today, as new challenger Faorzia takes on veteran Vipera Magnifica for a Normal-type brawl under the sunny skies. The Trainers both let out their brown-and-tan little critters — on Faorzia’s side, a Zigzagoon with ruffled fur named Sendrei, and from VM, a sleek-furred Eevee named Melia. The Pokemon chatter with excitement as the referee raises his flags to begin the battle!

*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Excited for his first battle!
*Commands:* Super Fang ~ Tickle ~ Dig

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Ready to go!
*Commands:* Reflect ~ Fake Tears / Work Up ~ Hyper Voice / Work Up

To start out, Sendrei bounds forward, pumping his jaws full of energy with each step to prepare for the powerful chomp he’s getting ready to take out of Melia’s health. As he nears her, his teeth almost seem to grow sharper, his cheshire smile broader, his jaws themselves bulkier and stronger. He draws his intimidating mouth open wide… and Melia darts out of the way just in time, leaving the Zigzagoon snapping down on nothing. Disheartened as the wasted energy dissipates and his jaws return to normal, Sendrei looks over to see his foe suddenly surrounded by a gleaming yellow dome that’s sure to weaken further incoming attacks.

It’s a good thing his next attack isn’t offensive, then, Sendrei thinks to himself. He trots toward his foe — with significant effort as he passes through the dome — and begins to tickle her sides mercilessly. Melia giggles uncontrollably, trying to roll away to escape the onslaught, but the Zigzagoon follows her and keeps up the tickling. Finally, the Eevee’s eyes burst into tears, making Sendrei stop for a moment — he was just tickling her; surely he wasn’t actually hurting her? Melia makes her escape, her eyes still wet and tears streaming down her cheeks, hammering in Sendrei’s perplexed guilt.

Now outside the golden dome (which had followed Melia as she walked away), Sendrei has nothing better to do than find a place to think about what he’s done. He sure doesn’t want to be physically hurt as he contemplates his actions, so he quickly scoops a narrow tunnel out of the dirt below and hides away several feet below ground. Melia curiously approaches the edge of the tunnel and tries to attack him, screaming and wailing at the top of her lungs, but the bends in the earth muffle the sound so well that barely an echo reaches the Zigzagoon as he mentally recalibrates his tickling technique.

*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
*███████████* 100% Health
*██████* 57% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* -2 Special Defense.
*Condition:* Totally emotionally manipulated by the tears.
*Commands used:* Super Fang (missed) ~ Tickle ~ dig down

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*█████████* 88% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Shielded by Reflect (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Looking for a fight, not an underground game of hide-and-go-seek.
*Commands used:* Reflect ~ Fake Tears ~ Hyper Voice (missed)



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Sendrei uses Super Fang.
~ Super Fang has 90% accuracy. It misses with a roll of 97.

Melia uses Reflect.
~ Reflect is self-targeted and thus does not have an accuracy roll.
~ Melia is shielded by Reflect. She will take half damage from physical attacks for five actions.

Action Two
Sendrei uses Tickle.
~ Tickle has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Melia’s Attack and Defense are lowered by one stage each.

Melia uses Fake Tears.
~ Fake Tears has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Sendrei’s Special Defense is lowered by two stages.

Melia’s Reflect has four actions remaining.

Action Three
Sendrei digs down.

Melia uses Hyper Voice.
~ Sendrei is underground, so Hyper Voice misses.

Melia’s Reflect has three actions remaining.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Action One
Sendrei uses Super Fang.
~ Super Fang misses, so it deals no damage.
~ Super Fang would have dealt 50% health × 0.75 = 37.5 rounded down = *Sendrei expends 37% energy.*

Melia uses Reflect.
~ Reflect does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 3%* × 1.2 for Adaptability = 3.6 rounded down = *Melia expends 3% energy.*

 100% health, 63% energy
 100% health, 97% energy

Action Two
Sendrei uses Tickle.
~ Tickle does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Sendrei expends 2% energy.*

Melia uses Fake Tears.
~ Fake Tears does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* × 1.2 for Adaptability = 2.4 rounded down = *Melia expends 2% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 100% health, 61% energy
 100% health, 94% energy

Action Three
Sendrei digs down.
~ Dig is not dealing damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Sendrei expends 4% energy.*

Melia uses Hyper Voice.
~ Hyper Voice cannot hit underground.
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Melia expends 5% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 100% health, 57% energy
 100% health, 88% energy



*Arena*
The Plain Arena remains pristine except for a single hole leading down into an underground tunnel.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Sendrei (60) > Melia (55).
*2.* Unfortunately for Sendrei, Super Fang missed.
*3.* Hyper Voice can’t hit a target that’s in a semi-invulnerable state.
*4.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*Next round,* Faorzia commands first, followed by VM.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 22, 2015)

Awh, that miss is a shame, but that's okay, Sendrei. (also your tickle technique is perfectly fine! Melia was totally just crying 'cause she's jealous her tickles aren't so good.) 

Right then. We should probably be more careful with your energy now, aha...

idk if I need to put this first part in the commands but ehh. Let's start off by coming up and hitting Melia with that *Dig* you're playing hide-and-seek for. For the next two actions, go for a *Swift*; if during then she does some sneaky thing and you can't hit her for some reason (like if she Protects), then *Hone Claws*.

*(hit with) Dig ~ Swift / Hone Claws ~ Swift / Hone Claws*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2015)

RNG gods be praised! That was some fine footwork, Melia.

First, I want you to *Mimic* that Super Fang. It will no doubt be a useful trick to keep up our proverbial sleeves. You can then proceed to *Hyper Voice* for the next two actions. 

*Mimic (Super Fang) ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 22, 2015)

*[size=+2]Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Two[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 v 2
Style: Singles 
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO and direct recoveries.
Arena Description: Plain Arena

A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.



*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
*███████████* 100% Health
*██████* 56% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* -2 Special Defense.
*Condition:* Totally emotionally manipulated by the tears.
*Commands:* (hit with) Dig ~ Swift / Hone Claws ~ Swift / Hone Claws

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*█████████* 88% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Shielded by Reflect (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Looking for a fight, not an underground game of hide-and-go-seek.
*Commands:* Mimic (Super Fang) ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice

After some contemplation, Sendrei decides his Trainer wouldn’t want him sulking underground. No! He should take the fight up to that Eevee! After all, who cares if he made her cry — this is a battle, not a tea party. His front paws begin to churn the dirt once more, readying a path before he forces his way upward. He’s slowed down by the golden barrier extending into the earth, but that only helps better his aim as he strikes an unsuspecting Melia from below. To his displeasure, though, she doesn’t cry or even wince — her eyes are closed tight and she’s busy focusing on _some_thing mentally. Suddenly, she grins and opens her eyes, and Sendrei is further disheartened by the gleam in her teeth, suspiciously similar to his own Super Fang technique.

Not one to stay close at the threat of such a devastating attack, the Zigzagoon leaps out of the golden bubble with a somersault that unleashes a spray of star-shaped energy from the points of his jagged fur. These stars fly unimpeded through the barrier and strike Melia with some force, but she doesn’t blink an eye as she responds with another loud wail, the sound waves so forceful that they knock Sendrei back two paces as they buffet him. Suddenly amid the shrill cry, Sendrei feels a sharp pain in his right ear, then a high-pitched ringing that drowns out the Eevee’s voice. The Zigzagoon’s gut lurches as he realizes his foe’s attack burst his eardrum.

With anger this time instead of caution, Sendrei leaps into a somersault again to fire off more white stars at his foe. Again, they pass through her Reflect dome with ease, but this time, by the time they’ve finished their assault, the dome flickers out of existence with a quiet pop. And then Melia picks up her vocal onslaught again, the sound grating on even the Trainers’ and referee’s ears, but Sendrei is less perturbed than before. With grim pleasure, he notes that his newfound tinnitus is blocking the worst of the Eevee’s wails.

*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
*████████* 70% Health
*█████* 48% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* -2 Special Defense.
*Condition:* 
*Commands used:* (hit with) Dig ~ Swift ~ Swift

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████████* 82% Health
*████████* 70% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked.
*Condition:* 
*Commands used:* Mimic (Super Fang) ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Sendrei uses Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Sendrei failed to crit with a roll of 60.

Melia uses Mimic.
~ Melia mimicks the ability to use Super Fang.

Melia’s Reflect has two actions remaining.

Action Two
Sendrei uses Swift.
~ Swift cannot miss.
~ Swift’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Sendrei failed to crit with a roll of 78.

Melia uses Hyper Voice.
~ Hyper Voice has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Hyper Voice’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Melia successfully got a crit with a roll of 10.

Melia’s Reflect has one action remaining.

Action Three
Sendrei uses Swift.
~ Swift cannot miss.
~ Swift’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Sendrei failed to crit with a roll of 34.

Melia uses Hyper Voice.
~ Hyper Voice has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Hyper Voice’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Melia failed to crit with a roll of 100.

Melia’s Reflect ends.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round
 100% health, 56% energy
 100% health, 88% energy

Action One
Sendrei uses Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 1 for Melia’s lowered Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification × 0.5 for Reflect = 4.5 rounded down = *Melia takes 4% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Sendrei expends 4% energy.*

Melia uses Mimic.
~ Mimic does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 1%* = *Melia expends 1% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 100% health, 52% energy
 96% health, 86% energy

Action Two
Sendrei uses Swift.
~ *Base power 6%* + 1.5 for STAB + 0 for stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 7.5 rounded down = *Melia takes 7% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Sendrei expends 2% energy.*

Melia uses Hyper Voice.
~ *Base power 9%* + 4.5 for STAB with Adaptability + 2 for Sendrei’s lowered Sp. Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 15.5 rounded down + 4 for a critical hit = *Sendrei takes 19% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 2 for Adaptability's base power boost + 1 for stats - 1 for STAB = *Melia expends 7% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 81% health, 50% energy
 89% health, 78% energy

Action Three
Sendrei uses Swift.
~ *Base power 6%* + 1.5 for STAB + 0 for stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 7.5 rounded down = *Melia takes 7% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Sendrei expends 2% energy.*

Melia uses Hyper Voice.
~ *Base power 9%* + 4.5 for STAB with Adaptability + 2 for Sendrei’s lowered Sp. Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 15.5 rounded down × 0.75 for Sendrei’s ruptured ear drum = *Sendrei takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 2 for Adaptability's base power boost + 1 for stats - 1 for STAB = *Melia expends 7% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 70% health, 48% energy
 82% health, 70% energy



*Arena*
The Plain Arena remains pristine except for a pair of holes at either end of an underground tunnel.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Sendrei (60) > Melia (55).
*2.* The best information I could find on Mimic indicated that it costs 1% energy to copy a move and then the normal energy cost plus 1% when the mimicked move is used. This seems a little low to me, but I’ll go with it since it appears to be standard and unchallenged.
*3.* Melia’s first Hyper Voice was a critical hit. This burst one of Sendrei’s eardrums, so for her second Hyper Voice and all subsequent sound-based attacks, he will take only three-quarters of the usual damage. The three-quarters figure is completely made up based on what I figured it might reasonably be, since I’m not sure of any precedent that may exist, so feel free to try to persuade me toward a different number if you think mine is unreasonable.
*4.* Melia’s Reflect dissipated at the end of the third action.
*5.* On my reffing scale, attacks cost an extra 1% energy for each additional 2% of damage granted by stat changes. (As of this battle, I’m also adding STAB under this banner.) Thus, Melia’s Hyper Voices cost an extra energy point each because of Sendrei’s lowered Special Defense, and a further two energy points for her large STAB bonus. Crits, however, don’t accrue extra energy costs under my scale.
*EDIT: 6.* Per PM input from Eifie, adding energy for STAB-boosted base power sounds like a bad idea after all. However, she suggested dealing with Adaptability's OP power by treating it as a 1.2x damage boost for the purposes of energy calculation, which long story short comes out to the same thing I was doing with it, mathwise. So the difference is that extra energy cost will apply only for Adaptability (and other hefty damage-boosting abilities, like Blaze) rather than for all STAB attacks. *TL;DR*: You shouldn't see any changes in the math because of this, but this could affect future things.
*7.* Eifie pointed out I accidentally neglected to deduct the point of energy for STAB that the D&E guide indicates. Melia gains 1% energy from last round for it, and I've corrected it in this round as well.
*8.* Eifie also pointed out I have been rounding down everything when the D&E guide says to round damage down and energy up. That doesn't affect anything this round, but it means both battlers lose a point of energy from last round. (Rather than go in and retcon last round, I'm just noting the changes here and editing this reffing to make it as if things had always been correct.)
*9.* After making all those fixes, I am _99% sure_ all the calculations above are correct, but if they're not, _please_ let me know so I can re-fix them.
*Next round,* VM commands first, followed by Faorzia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay Melia, use *Super Fang* on Sendrei, buuuuuut: 1) if he goes underground, protects, or is otherwise unreachable, then put up a *Reflect* 2) if he has clones or a substitute, use *Swift*.

After that, if you were able to hit with Super Fang, use *Yawn* and then *Sand Attack*. If you didn't hit with Super Fang, or he has a substitute up, use *Synchronoise* twice. If he digs, protects, or is otherwise unhittable, just *Chill* for a bit. 

*Super Fang / Reflect / Swift ~ Yawn / Synchronoise / Chill ~ Sand Attack / Synchronoise / Chill*


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 23, 2015)

Errp this is gonna be tough isn't it. Hmm yeah Sendrei I'd like you to* Dig* quick, no use taking that Super Fang. Come up and hit with that, then get underground again. 

apologies, Melia, but underground hide-and-seek it is

*Dig (get under) ~ (hit with) Dig ~ Dig (get under) *


----------



## JackPK (Jun 26, 2015)

*[size=+2]Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Three[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 v 2
Style: Singles 
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO and direct recoveries.
Arena Description: Plain Arena

A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.



*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
*████████* 70% Health
*██████* 52% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* -2 Special Defense. Burst eardrum (sound moves × ¾ damage).
*Condition:* _What? I can barely hear!_
*Commands:* Dig (get under) ~ (hit with) Dig ~ Dig (get under)

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████████* 82% Health
*████████* 70% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked.
*Condition:* Continuing her vicious onslaught.
*Commands:* Super Fang / Reflect / Swift ~ Yawn / Synchronoise / Chill ~ Sand Attack / Synchronoise / Chill

Still nervous about Melia having copied one of his most devastating moves, Sendrei decides it’s best to be prudent and get out of the way. To that end, he makes his way underground in another flurry of paws and scattered dirt, and is nowhere to be seen by the time Melia agreeably acknowledges her Trainer’s commands with a friendly growl. With no target for her attack, she instead decides to put up another reflective dome of golden energy to protect her when her foe comes back up.

It’s just moments before that does indeed happen, the bubble of energy slowing the Zigzagoon down enough that Melia can shrug off his strike with ease. In response, she starts another wail — not aloud, but mentally, projecting it through a psychic link into the minds of all Normal-types around. (The Trainers and ref are thankful that humans don’t have types, while a flock of Pidove flying overhead screech and scatter off in all directions.)

Sendrei’s head throbs more than he’d thought was possible from such an attack, and he takes it as another sign to get out of Dodge. Back down into the ground he disappears, ready to wait out the rest of the round and let his head clear a little. Meanwhile, with nothing else to do aboveground, Melia curls up into a tight, furry ball for a ten-minute power nap to recharge for what’s to come.

*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
*██████* 50% Health
*█████* 45% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* -2 Special Defense. Burst eardrum (sound moves × ¾ damage).
*Condition:*
*Commands used:* Dig (get under) ~ (hit with) Dig ~ Dig (get under)

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 78% Health
*███████* 64% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked. Shielded by Reflect (3 more actions).
*Condition:*
*Commands used:* Reflect ~ Synchronoise ~ Chill



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Sendrei digs down.

Melia uses Reflect.
~ Reflect is self-targeted and thus does not have an accuracy roll.
~ Melia is shielded by Reflect. She will take half damage from physical attacks for five actions.

Action Two
Sendrei uses Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Sendrei failed to crit with a roll of 75.

Melia uses Synchronoise.
~ Synchronoise has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Synchronoise’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Melia successfully got a crit with a roll of 4.

Melia’s Reflect has four actions remaining.

Action Three
Sendrei digs down.

Melia uses Chill.

Melia’s Reflect has three actions remaining.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round
 70% health, 52% energy
 82% health, 70% energy

Action One
Sendrei digs down.
~ Dig is not dealing damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* × 0.5 to split between two actions = *Sendrei expends 2% energy.*

Melia uses Reflect.
~ Reflect does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 3%* × 1.2 for Adaptability = 3.6 rounded up = *Melia expends 4% energy.*

 70% health, 50% energy
 82% health, 66% energy

Action Two
Sendrei uses Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 1 for Melia’s lowered Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification × 0.5 for Reflect = 4.5 rounded down = *Melia takes 4% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 0.5 for stats - 2 that Sendrei was already charged for = 2.5 rounded up = *Sendrei expends 3% energy.*

Melia uses Synchronoise.
~ *Base power 12%* + no bonus because not STAB + 2 for Sendrei’s lowered Sp. Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 6% for a critical hit = *Sendrei takes 20% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* + 1 for stats × 1.2 for Adaptability = 9.6 rounded up = *Melia expends 10% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 50% health, 47% energy
 78% health, 55% energy

Action Three
Sendrei digs down.
~ Dig is not dealing damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* × 0.5 to split between two actions = *Sendrei expends 2% energy.*

Melia chills.
~ *Melia restores 10% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 50% health, 45% energy
 78% health, 64% energy



*Arena*
The Plain Arena’s ground surface is getting gradually less pristine, with five holes now speckling the field.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Sendrei (60) > Melia (55).
*2.* Unfortunately for Sendrei, Melia got another critical hit with Synchronoise.
*3.* Surprisingly to me, Synchronoise is not a sound-based move. This means Sendrei’s burst eardrum couldn’t blunt its damage.
*4.* Just out of curiosity — Faorzia, you do know you can use two-turn moves like Dig in a single action in ASB, right?
*5.* I only just realized I’ve charging Dig’s energy wrong, so I asked about it in the Question Box. As of the beginning of this round, Sendrei has been refunded 4% energy for it, and from here on out digging down will cost half the base energy cost and digging back up will cost the remainder of the total energy cost of the attack.
*6.* To answer the question in your edit summary, Faorzia: “Direct recovery” in a challenge’s banned moves list generally is understood to refer only to health-recovery moves, but it’s not unheard of for people to ban Chills, too (though they generally say that explicitly, since as I said it’s not usually implied).
*7.* I’m so sorry for the delay, you two! I’ve had a busy week and was visiting my parents and then when I got back my apartment’s Internet was out, so this is about the first time in awhile I’ve been able to get on TCoD other than on my phone.
*Next round,* Faorzia commands first, followed by VM.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 27, 2015)

(In answer to the questions-- I actually didn't mean to ban chills and was more concerned that I accidentally had, haha. And yep I do know two-turners can be put into one action, but mostly for these I've been wanting Sendrei to get out of the way. (And did your visit go okay?))

Sendrei, you poor Zigzagoon ;-; I will learn and do better for you eventually. For now, to battle-- come up from your tunneling exploits and hit Melia with that *Dig.* Next, get a *Belly Drum* in, and lastly *Flail*.

*(hit with) Dig ~ Belly Drum ~ Flail*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2015)

(I had to debate with myself whether or not to use Super Fang here and then finish off Sendrei on the second action. I decided it would be a bit mean, so here are my actions instead.)

Melia, let's play a fun game of Whack-A-Zigzagoon™. When Sendrei pops up out of his hole, *bash* him with your *skull*! After that, we can afford to be a bit reckless, so charge at him with a *Double-Edge*. Then, let's see what kind of *Hidden Power* you have. 

*Skull Bash ~ Double-Edge ~ Hidden Power*

Faorzia, I wasn't sure if you were aware that self-inflicted damage doesn't contribute towards the cap, but it's definitely something to keep in mind.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 28, 2015)

I actually didn't know-- I'll have to remember that.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 28, 2015)

*[size=+2]Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Four[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 v 2
Style: Singles 
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO and direct recoveries.
Arena Description: Plain Arena

A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.



*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
*██████* 50% Health
*█████* 45% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* -2 Special Defense. Burst eardrum (sound moves × ¾ damage).
*Condition:* Safe again underground.
*Commands:* (hit with) Dig ~ Belly Drum ~ Flail

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 78% Health
*███████* 64% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked. Shielded by Reflect (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Calmly relaxing.
*Commands:* Skull Bash ~ Double-Edge ~ Hidden Power

Just as Melia finishes up her power nap with a stretch and a yawn, the dirt below her starts to churn and Sendrei explodes upward, ininhibited by the golden shield, leaving a nasty bruise on her side. As he scampers away, pleased with what he’s done, Melia growls and lowers her head in rage, intent upon returning the strike. She breaks into a trot, then a run, then a full sprint toward the retreating Zigzagoon. Her head collides, her skull solid against his fleshy body, and Sendrei is knocked several feet across the dirt from the impact.

Wincing in pain, Sendrei trusts his Trainer’s decision that more pain will put him in a better position. Flipping onto his back like an otter, he punches himself repeatedly in the gut in a show of force to prove to Melia and to himself that he’s the tougher Pokemon. Though it hurts him badly, he finishes his onslaught with confidence that he’ll be able to win the battle.

His confidence turns out to be misplaced, however, when Melia focuses her energy to the point of glowing a dim white, then charges at Sendrei and knocks him up into the air. She groans with pain as the glowing energy exits her body as the attack ends, but the Zigzagoon is much the worse for wear — in fact, he’s unconscious before his body hits the ground.

*Team Faorzia (OO)*

*Sendrei (M) the Zigzagoon*
*<Gluttony>* Health percentage effects trigger at twice the usual health.
0% Health
*████* 36% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* (hit with) Dig ~ Belly Drum

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████* 57% Health
*█████* 41% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked. Shielded by Reflect (1 action left).
*Condition:* Breathing heavily.
*Commands used:* Skull Bash ~ Double-Edge



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Sendrei uses Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Sendrei successfully got a crit with a roll of 1.

Melia uses Skull Bash.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Skull Bash’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Melia failed to crit with a roll of 21.

Melia’s Reflect has two actions remaining.

Action Two
Sendrei uses Belly Drum.
~ Belly Drum is self-targeted and thus does not have an accuracy roll.
~ Sendrei maximizes his Attack.

Melia uses Double-Edge.
~ Double-Edge has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Double-Edge’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Melia successfully got a crit with a roll of 2.

Melia’s Reflect has one action remaining.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round
 50% health, 45% energy
 78% health, 64% energy

Action One
Sendrei uses Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 1 for Melia’s lowered Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 4% for a critical hit = *Melia takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 0.5 for stats - 2 that Sendrei was already charged for = 2.5 rounded up = *Sendrei expends 3% energy.*

Melia uses Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + 6.5 for STAB with Adaptability - 1 for Melia’s lowered Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 18.5 rounded down = *Sendrei takes 18% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 3 for Adaptability’s base power boost - 1 for STAB + 3 for using in a single action = *Melia expends 13% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 32% health, 42% energy
 65% health, 50% energy

Action Two
Sendrei uses Belly Drum.
~ *Sendrei expends 10% health and 6% energy*.
~ Sendrei maximizes his Attack.

Melia uses Double-Edge.
~ *Base power 12%* + 6 for STAB with Adaptability - 1 for Melia’s lowered Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 6% for a critical hit = *Sendrei takes 23% damage.*
~ 23% damage × ⅓ = 7.66 rounded up = *Melia takes 8% recoil damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* + 3 for Adaptability’s base power boost - 1 for STAB = *Melia expends 9% energy.*

 0% health, 36% energy
 57% health, 41% energy



*Arena*
The Plain Arena’s ground surface is getting gradually less pristine, with six holes now speckling the field.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Melia (55) stands alone.
*2.* Sendrei got a critical hit on Dig, as did Melia with Double-Edge. Where is all of this luck coming from?
*3.* Critical hits ignore Reflect, unfortunately for Melia.
*3.* Even without the critical hit, Melia would have just barely knocked out Sendrei on the second action. VM’s correct in pointing out that Belly Drum, since it’s self-inflicted damage, doesn’t contribute toward the cap, so Sendrei was able to faint this round.
*Next round,* Faorzia sends out, then VM commands, and finally Faorzia commands.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 28, 2015)

Siigh critical hits. I'm sorry, Sen ;-;

Doing a little calculation myself, Sendrei would have survived that becaude Gluttony cuts Belly Drum's self-hurt to 10%, right? but for the critical, _dangit_, Melia. 

Let's see if I can do any better! *Moreiality* the Sandshrew, c'mon~


----------



## JackPK (Jun 28, 2015)

Faorzia said:


> Doing a little calculation myself, Sendrei would have survived that becaude Gluttony cuts Belly Drum's self-hurt to 10%, right? but for the critical, _dangit_, Melia.


Actually, you're right — thank you for bringing that up. The database says Gluttony would cut the self-inflicted damage (normally 15%) by half, but in the example given it says it would cut it to 10%. This is the difference between Sendrei still being KO'ed this round and him being able to survive with a sliver of health thanks to the damage cap. I'll go ask for an official ruling in the Question Box.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 28, 2015)

Eifie said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> > Belly Drum's entry in the database says it costs 15% health.
> ...


Therefore Sendrei is indeed still KO'ed on the second action (but only by a margin of 1% health this time!), and VM may proceed to issue commands.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 29, 2015)

*permanent sad face for all of ten seconds*

Ah well, I should've known that was a gambit haha. Thanks for checking on it~


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 30, 2015)

These crits are getting pretty ridiculous. Sorry Faorzia!

Also, JackPK, why did you state that Melia's Hidden Power was Ground when she hasn't used it yet?

Okay Melia, start with *Super Fang*. If the Sandshrew protects/detects or is otherwise unreachable, use *Work Up* instead. If you succeeded in hitting her, follow with a *Chill* and *Fake Tears*. If you didn't hit her with Super Fang or she has a substitute up, use *Skull Bash* twice.

*Super Fang / Work Up ~ Yawn / Skull Bash ~ Fake Tears / Skull Bash*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 30, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Also, JackPK, why did you state that Melia's Hidden Power was Ground when she hasn't used it yet?


That... would be because I'd rolled for its type before I realized the math came out to Sendrei getting KO'ed before it would be used. Sorry about that. Forget you saw it, and if she uses Hidden Power again, I'll reroll for its type.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmmm... Morei, this is going to hurt, but I sadistically think it's the best thing we can do.

*Bide* your time, girl. 

you're allowed to hate me after, you and Sendrei can start a club


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 30, 2015)

I said to Chill but wrote Yawn in my bolded commands, whoops. I intended to Chill, but if I get penalized for that somehow, oh well.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 3, 2015)

*[size=+2]Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Five[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 v 2
Style: Singles 
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO and direct recoveries.
Arena Description: Plain Arena

A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.



*Team Faorzia (XO)*

*Moreiality (F) the Sandshrew*
*<Sand Veil>* During sandstorm, foes have an additional 10% accuracy drop.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Eager to avenge her comrade.
*Commands:* Bide x3

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████* 57% Health
*█████* 41% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked. Shielded by Reflect (1 action left).
*Condition:* Breathing heavily.
*Commands:* Super Fang / Work Up ~ YawnChill / Skull Bash ~ Fake Tears / Skull Bash

Faorzia calls back the Zigzagoon and in his place sends out Moreiality, a Sandshrew who definitely has a plan. As slow as Sandshrew are, Moreiality still gets the jump on her foe by… turning red. Melia looks at her Trainer — she’s pretty sure she knows what this attack is, and it would be a pretty bad idea to attack, right? But no, there aren’t any alternatives for this situation in her conditionals, so she pumps energy into her jaws the same way she had observed Sendrei minutes before. With crunching teeth, Melia puts a giant bite mark into the Sandshrew, but the mildly glowing energy leaves a foreboding taste in her mouth. She knows she’ll feel retribution for that attack.

But now is not the time for retribution, yet, and that Super Fang drained her of an enormous amount of energy, so Melia lies down for another quick nap as Moreiality silently looks on, still glowing. Just as the nap finishes up, the glow brightens to almost blinding, and before Melia knows it, Moreiality has leapt onto her and is punching, biting and kicking her unwaveringly. When the glow and the onslaught finally cease, Melia barely has to fake her command as tears well up in her eyes, helping her to look pathetic to put her foe’s guard down.

*Team Faorzia (XO)*

*Moreiality (F) the Sandshrew*
*<Sand Veil>* During sandstorm, foes have an additional 10% accuracy drop.
*███████* 60% Health (capped)
*██████* 50% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* -2 Special Defense.
*Condition:* Getting very tired, very quickly.
*Commands used:* Bide x3

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██* 17% Health (capped)
*█* 9% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked.
*Condition:* Has been beaten within an inch of her life.
*Commands used:* Super Fang ~ Chill ~ Fake Tears



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Moreiality is biding her time.

Melia uses Super Fang.
~ Super Fang has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 8.

Melia’s Reflect ends.

Action Two
Moreiality is biding her time.

Melia uses Chill.

Action Three
Moreiality uses Bide.
~ Bide can neither miss nor crit.

Melia uses Fake Tears.
~ Fake Tears has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Moreiality’s Special Defense is lowered by two stages.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round
 100% health, 100% energy
 57% health, 41% energy

Action One
Moreality is biding her time.

Melia uses Super Fang.
~ Super Fang deals half the target’s remaining health, so *Moreiality takes 50% damage (capped at 40%).*
~ 50% health × 0.75 = 37.5 rounded up = *Melia expends 38% energy.*

*Melia expends 1% energy* for Reflect’s upkeep.

 60% health (capped), 100% energy
 57% health, 2% energy

Action Two
Moreality is biding her time.

Melia chills.
~ *Melia restores 10% energy.*

 60% health (capped), 100% energy
 57% health, 12% energy

Action Three
Moreiality uses Bide.
~ Moreiality took 50% damage × 2 = *Melia takes 100% damage (capped at 40%).*
~ 100% health × 0.5 = *Moreiality expends 50% energy.*

Melia uses Fake Tears.
~ Fake Tears does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* × 1.2 for Adaptability = 2.4 rounded up = *Melia expends 3% energy.*

 60% health (capped), 50% energy
 17% health (capped), 9% energy



*Arena*
The Plain Arena’s ground surface has six holes now speckling the field.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Melia (55) > Moreiality (40).
*2.* Melia’s Reflect faded after the first action.
*3.* Not to worry, VM — I don’t know how other refs treat it, but I go with the post’s text as the greater priority if it conflicts with the truncated string.
*4.* Whew! The combination of Super Fang and Bide made for probably the single most damage- and energy-intensive round I’ve ever seen, with a total of 172 points lost (162 after Melia’s Chill is accounted for, or 242 with neither caps nor Chill accounted for).
*5.* The TCoD ASB league’s critical hit odds were revised to lower rates as I was writing this reffing, so I’ll be using the new ones as of next round. but per admin advice, I'll stick to the old odds unless you two both would prefer that I update?
*Next round,* Faorzia commands first, followed by VM.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeet. I can't promise I won't do that again, Morei, but I can try not to. For this round, mostly we'll go with *Brick Break*s. If she protects or you otherwise can't hit her, just *Chill* a little. 

*Brick Break/Chill 3x*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay Melia, it looks like you won't be able to hold on much longer. It's time to use your trump card. And by that, I mean use *Trump Card*.

*Trump Card x3*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 5, 2015)

*[size=+2]Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Six[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 v 2
Style: Singles 
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO and direct recoveries.
Arena Description: Plain Arena

A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.



*Team Faorzia (XO)*

*Moreiality (F) the Sandshrew*
*<Sand Veil>* During sandstorm, foes have an additional 10% accuracy drop.
*███████* 60% Health
*███████* 60% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* -2 Special Defense.
*Condition:* Getting very tired, very quickly.
*Commands:* Brick Break / Chill x3

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██* 17% Health
*█* 9% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* -1 Attack, -1 Defense. Super Fang mimicked.
*Condition:* Has been beaten within an inch of her life.
*Commands:* Trump Card x3

Melia knows this is just about it for her. But she’s not going out without a fight — it’ll be on her own terms. With determination in her heart, she gathers up all the scraps of energy she has left in her body and burns through them to transform her sheer willpower into a tangible blast of energy that knocks Moreiality backward and tumbles her to the edge of the arena. But while the Sandshrew clambers back onto the battlefield, ready for more, the Eevee has already made her last move and lies defeated.

*Team Faorzia (XO)*

*Moreiality (F) the Sandshrew*
*<Sand Veil>* During sandstorm, foes have an additional 10% accuracy drop.
*███* 28% Health
*███████* 60% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* -2 Special Defense.
*Condition:* In utter pain, but still in the game.
*Commands used:* None.

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*

*Melia (F) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██* 17% Health
0% Energy
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Trump Card



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Melia uses Trump Card.
~ Trump Card cannot miss.
~ Trump Card’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Melia failed to crit with a roll of 75.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round
 60% health, 50% energy
 17% health, 9% energy

Action One
Melia uses Trump Card.
~ *Base power 20%* + 10 for STAB with Adaptability + 2 for Moreiality’s lowered Sp. Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = Moreiality would take 32% damage from a fully-powered attack. *Moreiality takes 32% damage.*
~ *Base energy 10%* + 5 for Adaptability’s base power boost + 1 for stats - 1 for STAB = *Melia expends 15% energy.*
~ Melia has only 9% energy left, so the damage she can deal is prorated to 9/15, or 3/5, of usual. 32% × 3/5 = 19.2 rounded down = *Moreiality takes 19% damage.*

 28% health, 50% energy
 17% health, 0% energy



*Arena*
The Plain Arena’s ground surface has six holes now speckling the field.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Moreiality (40) stands alone.
*2.* Since Melia didn’t have the amount of energy that Trump Card would have required, its damage output was correspondingly lowered.
*3.* Wow, when I’m sick I’m really productive. Although that’s probably also because this round was literally just one action.
*EDIT: 4.* VM pointed out in the Question Box a couple of points where Eifie clarified I was doing something a bit wrong. So I've corrected Trump Card here, and Moreiality also gets refunded 10 Energy because Bide last round should have been based on capped damage, not full damage.
*Next round,* VM sends out, then Faorzia commands, and finally VM commands.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll be sending a fucking whale onto the battlefield.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 5, 2015)

Should've seen that coming, argh.

All right, Morei. Whatever happens, go first for a *Sandstorm*, and then *Earthquake*. Then try for a *Chill*.

*Sandstorm ~ Earthquake ~ Chill*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 5, 2015)

Per Eifie's guidance on questions raised by VM, Melia's Trump Card damage should not have been prorated based on her remaining energy, and Moreiality's Bide energy cost should have been based on capped damage rather than full damage.

Due to these corrections, Moreiality loses 13% health and is refunded 10% energy.

I've corrected both of these issues in the most recent reffing, so if everything looks good now, VM may re-send out if he wishes, and then Faorzia may recommand if she wishes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 5, 2015)

I still want to use a fucking whale.

(You can give Morei that health back. I think the way you reffed it was fine, I was just asking for future reference. There's no set rules for it anyway.)


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 5, 2015)

I will never get over a fucking whale's name. it's fabulous.

I'm fine with whichever calculation on health and energy, and I'd like to keep my orders the way they are.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 5, 2015)

Come on and (Heavy) Slam, and welcome to the jam!

*Heavy Slam x3*

I look forward to having a Wailord, it'll be even more amusing to ref. I may have to change her name to a giant fucking whale.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 6, 2015)

*[size=+2]Faorzia vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Seven[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 v 2
Style: Singles 
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO and direct recoveries.
Arena Description: Plain Arena

A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.



*Team Faorzia (XO)*

*Moreiality (F) the Sandshrew*
*<Sand Veil>* During sandstorm, foes have an additional 10% accuracy drop.
*███* 28% Health
*███████* 60% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* -2 Special Defense.
*Condition:* In utter pain, but still in the game.
*Commands:* Sandstorm ~ Earthquake ~ Chill

*Team Vipera Magnifica (XO)*

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _What is this tiny rodent?_
*Commands:* Heavy Slam x3

Melia’s replacement is a fucking whale, which serves as both her name and description. a fucking whale positively dwarfs her foe as she enters the battlefield in the small lake off to the side, bobbing up and down as she breathes. With a splash, a fucking whale starts out by breaching into the air and landing directly atop Moreiality, practically flattening the shrew to the ground beneath her masses of blubber before rolling back to the water. In response, Moreiality looks to the sky and, with a sharp cry, summons a howling wind that quickly kicks up enough dirt and dust to be a full-fledged sandstorm.

Being buffeted by the storm doesn’t please a fucking whale, not one bit. WIth Ahabian fury in her heart, she again launches herself out of the water and onto Moreiality, striking precisely despite the Sandshrew’s camouflaged scales blending in with the sandstorm. Before a fucking whale can roll all the way back into the water, however, Moreiality leaps into the air and comes down with surprising heft, triggering a sizeable earthquake that tosses a fucking whale up and down on the craggy shore.

Even that wasn’t enough to put a dent in a fucking whale’s persistence, however, and Moreiality is displeased to find that the last thing she sees before fainting is the whale’s massive body falling from above, seeming to grow ever larger as it plummets to the ground...

*Team Faorzia (XX)*

*Moreiality (F) the Sandshrew*
*<Sand Veil>* During sandstorm, foes have an additional 10% accuracy drop.
0% Health
*██████* 51% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Sandstorm ~ Earthquake

*Team Vipera Magnifica (XO)*

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████████* 86% Health
*████████* 79% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* In another life, wondering whether the ground will be friends with her.
*Commands used:* Heavy Slam x3



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
a fucking whale uses Heavy Slam.
~ Heavy Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Heavy Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 56.

Moreiality uses Sandstorm.
~ A sandstorm brewed.

~ A sandstorm is raging. It will last nine more actions.

Action Two
a fucking whale uses Heavy Slam.
~ Heavy Slam has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 19.
~ Heavy Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 37.

Moreiality uses Earthquake.
~ Earthquake has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Earthquake’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Moreiality failed to crit with a roll of 33.

~ A sandstorm is raging. It will last eight more actions.

Action Three 
a fucking whale uses Heavy Slam.
~ Heavy Slam has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 10.
~ Heavy Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 55.

~ A sandstorm is raging. It will last seven more actions.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round
 28% health, 60% energy

Action One
a fucking whale uses Heavy Slam.
~ *Base power 12%* + no bonus because not STAB + 0 for stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Moreiality takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* = *a fucking whale expends 7% energy.*

Moreiality uses Sandstorm.
~ Sandstorm does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Moreiality expends 5% energy.*

a fucking whale is buffeted by the sandstorm. *She takes 1% damage.*

 16% health, 55% energy
 99% health, 93% energy

Action Two
a fucking whale uses Heavy Slam.
~ *Base power 12%* + no bonus because not STAB + 0 for stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Moreiality takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* = *a fucking whale expends 7% energy.*

Moreiality uses Earthquake.
~ *Base power 10%* + 2.5 for STAB + 0 for stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 12.5 rounded down = *a fucking whale takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Moreiality expends 4% energy.*

a fucking whale is buffeted by the sandstorm. *She takes 1% damage.*

 4% health, 51% energy
 86% health, 86% energy

Action Three
a fucking whale uses Heavy Slam.
~ *Base power 12%* + no bonus because not STAB + 0 for stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Moreiality takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* = *a fucking whale expends 7% energy.*

 0% health, 51% energy
 86% health, 79% energy



*Arena*
The Plain Arena’s ground surface has six holes now speckling the field. A sandstorm is raging (7 more actions).

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: a fucking whale (60) > Moreiality (40).
*2.* a fucking whale is more than 10 times Moreiality’s weight (12 kg to 130 kg), so her Heavy Slam was at maximum power.
*3.* a fucking whale knocked out Moreiality on the third action. Good game, both of you, and I’m very sorry for the hiccups on the reffing side of things!

*Prizes:*

Vipera Magnifica gets $16 for winning. Melia and a fucking whale each get 3 EXP (one for sendout, one for Lucky Egg, one for defeating their foe).
Faorzia gets $8. Sendrei gets 1 EXP (for sendout), and Moreiality gets 2 EXP (one for sendout, one for defeating Melia).
I get $10 for refereeing, plus a $15 bonus for reffing Faorzia’s first battle all the way through.

This is the first battle I’ve finished reffing all the way through, so after posting this I’ll go into the database and see about figuring out how to make it give out prizes!


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 6, 2015)

Wheww! That was actually kinda fun! I seriously wonder if my Pokémon think the same, does Team Plasma have it right, dun dun dunnn Hey, good game, VM, and nice reffing, Jack~ 

(and seriously, your footwork was inspiring, Melia, not gonna forget you)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 6, 2015)

That _was_ fun! You fought well Faorzia; I'm sorry the RNG was so mean to you for your first battle. And thanks for reffing, Jack!

Melia, you are a BEAST. I'm glad to see the High Entia are in good hands.


----------

